# Breakfast......



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

....... for supper. 









Then some biscuits with a bit of pepper jelly.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I haven't had breakfast for dinner since my college days. 

Everything looks good as always Pay with the exception of the curious green jelly! I've never seen or had pepper jelly, but I'm sure it tastes much better than it's appearance


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JPChase said:


> Everything looks good as always Pay with the exception of the curious green jelly! I've never seen or had pepper jelly, but I'm sure it tastes much better than it's appearance


I'd prefer it on a nice piece of mutton, but that's just me....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Pepper jelly is good on many eats! Makes a great glaze for ribs!


----------

